# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  ترجمة مختصرة للشيخ حافظ الحكمي مع صورة نادرة له ولشيخه القرعاوى !

## محمد المبارك

ترجمة مختصرة للشيخ حافظ الحكمي
من كتاب الشيخ عمر جردي مدخلي (النهضة الإصلاحية في جنوب المملكة العربية السعودية) 

الشيخ حافظ بن أحمد بن علي الحكمي 

"منقول"
 

سماه والده (حافظاً فكتبه الله حافظاً) 

نسبه 

هو حافظ بن أحمد بن علي بن أحمد بن علي بن مين بن علي بن مهدي بن أحمد بن الحسين بن علي بن صغير بن علي ويكنى أبا شملة بن محمد بن علي بن عبده بن عبد الهادي بن صديق بن طاهر بن أبي القاسم بن علي بن أبي بكر الحكمي الأصغر بن محمد بن علي بن عمر بن عثمان بن محمد بن أبي بكر الحكمي بن عبد الله بن عبد الواحد بن الشيخ أبي عبد الله محمد المتوفى عام «617» بن أبي بكر الحكمي الأكبر، رحم الله الجميع برحمته.
والحكمي نسبة إلى الحكم بن سعد العشيرة من مذحج أشهر وأعظم قبيلة من شعب كهلان بن سبأ بن يعرب بن قحطان، والله أعلم بذلك، وهذا نقلته من ورقة ذكر فيها أنها نقلت من نسخة منقولة من ديوان المشجرات المسمى «مجمع الأصول والفروع».
أما عن النسب من حافظ إلى جده الحسين فقد نقلته عن الشيخ محمد بن أحمد الحكمي أخو الشيخ حافظ. 

ولادته ونشأته
ولد رحمه الله بقرية السلام عام 1342هـ التابعة لمدينة المضايا عاصمة الحكامية، ثم رحل به أبوه مع إخوانه إلى قرية جاضع بني شبيل التابعة لصامطة، وقد نشأ ـ رحمه الله ـ بهذه القرية حتى كبر، وكان راعياً لغنم والديه حتى بلغ رشده. فقرأ القرآن بمدرسة أهلية ثم على أخيه الأكبر محمد بن أحمد الحكمي ـ وهو لازال راعياً في الغنم ويقرأ حتى فصل ـ أي فهم ـ الحروف فكان يقرأ لنفسه، حتى ختم القرآن وهو راع بالغنم، وتعلم الكتابة على المصاحف فكان خطه جيداً، وقد نشأ في أسرة صالحة مشهورة بالصلاح والخير. 


صفاته 

هو مربوع القامة، أسمر اللون، خفيف اللحية، قوي البنية، نشيطاً صحيحاً في بدنه، مرحاً مع زملائه، كان يداعبهم ويغلبهم. وكان آمراً بالمعروف وناهياً عن المنكر. كان مساعداً للشيخ عبد الله ومسانداً له في دعوته، ويتجول على مدارس الشيخ على حمار اشتراها لهذا الشأن، وكان حافظ مع الشيخ عبد الله بمنزلة الروح من الجسد لا يخالف له أمراً رحمه الله. 

طلبه للعلم وأسبابه


لما سمع بالشيخ عبد الله القرعاوي يدرّس في صامطة عام 1359هـ كتب له رسالة مع أخيه محمد بن أحمد الحكمي يطلب منه كتاباً في التوحيد، وعندما استلم الشيخ عبد الله الرسالة توسم في صاحبها الذكاء لما فيها من حسن التعبير وجودة الخط. فأخذها الشيخ حالاً وتوجه إلى قرية الجاضع وبرفقه بعض الإخوان من الطلبة ووصلوا إلى بيت شيخ القرية الشيخ مديش بن علي بجوي فحضر حافظ وتفاهم معه الشيخ عبد الله وطلب منه الحضور إلى صامطة لطلب العلم فلبى حافظ ذلك الطلب. ولكنه كان مشغولاً برعي غنم والده. عند ذلك أقام الشيخ بقرية الجاضع أياماً لا تتجاوز عن شهر واحد وكان معه بعض الطلبة.
وذكر لي الشيخ أحمد بن يحيى النجمي أن من الطلبة الذين ذهبوا مع الشيخ إلى قرية الجاضع أعمامه الشيخ حسن بن محمد النجمي، وحسين بن محمد النجمي. ذكر واحد منهم: أن الشيخ عبد الله القرعاوي أملى عليهم (تحفة الأطفال) فحفظها الشيخ حافظ في نفس المجلس. فتعجبوا من ذلك، وكان يدرّس الطلاب بالمسجد ومنهم حافظ وبعض شباب القرية ثم رجع الشيخ إلى صامطة، وكان حافظ يذهب مرة مع زملائه إلى صامطة لتلقي العلم، ومرةً يرعى الغنم ويقرأ في دروسه. 

وفي أول شهر محرم عام 1360هـ تفرغ لطلب العلم ومكث بالمدرسة لتحصيله.
وكان الشيخ عبد الله يلقي علينا الدرس فإذا انتهى أمر حافظاً بإعادته علينا فيعيده كما يلقيه الشيخ حرفاً بحرف، وذلك لما أعطاه الله من الذكاء الوقاد والرغبة في تحصيل العلم.
وفي أخر شهر رجب من هذا العام 1360هـ ماتت أمه ـ رحمها الله ـ وفي آخر هذا العام أيضاً حج هو أبوه وأخوه محمد ومعهم بعض الأخوان، وبعد انقضاء الحج عادوا إلى بلادهم، وفي الطريق مرض أبوه ثم مات ـ رحمه الله ـ وبعدها تفرغ لطلب العلم ليلاً ونهاراً. 

ولما دخل هلال رمضان كان يقرأ في كل ليلة من بعد صلاة الظهر جزءاً من القرآن، ثم يصلي به صلاة التراويح حفظاً بجماعة مسجد الأشراف بحارة الراحة، وهو المسجد الذي يصلي فيه الطلبة.
واستمر في الطلب ليلاً نهاراً حتى عام 1362هـ وقد تفوق في العلم في كثير من الفنون في أيام قصيرة، ولا يصدق ذلك إلا من زامله بالمدرسة، فقد كان آية في الحفظ والذكاء.
وفي هذا العام كلفه الشيخ بتأليف نبذه في علم التوحيد. فكتب حسب طلب شيخه منظمة في علم التوحيد وكانت سبباً في معرفة علماء نجد وغيرهم به وهي (سلم الوصول)، وهكذا استمر في طلبه للعلم والتدريس معاً، ولم يَدرس العلم على أحد سوى الشيخ عبد الله بصامطة، ولم يسافر إلى بلد لطلب العلم سوى مدينة صامطة. إلا أنه لما طلبه الشيخ عبد الله إلى مكة وزوجه ابنته عام 1367هـ كان يقرأ على الشيخ عبد الرزاق عفيفي بالحرم مدة إقامته بمكة رحمهم الله. 

مؤلفاتــه 

كان الشيخ حافظ عالماً بارعاً في جلّ العلوم. وقد صنّف فيها نثراً ونظماً. والحقيقة لم يكن له نظير في زمانه بهذه المناطق. وقد حوى هذا العلم الغزير في وقت قصير لذكائه الوقاد.
وله مؤلفات عديدة في التوحيد والحديث ومصطلح الحديث والفقه وأصوله والفرائض والتاريخ والسيرة النبوية والنصائح والوصايا والآداب العلمية، ومن هذه المؤلفات المطبوع وغير المطبوع، وهي كالتالي :1- سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول في توحيد الله، وإتباع الرسول  انتهى من تأليفه عام 1362هـ.
2- معارج القبول شرح سلم الوصول. في مجلدين.
3- المنظومة الميمية في الوصايا العلمية.
4- نيل السول في تاريخ الأمم وسيرة الرسول  .
5- وسيلة الحصول إلى مهمات الأصول، في أصول الفقه انتهى من تأليفه عام 1373هـ.
6- السبل السوية في فقه السنن المروية، في الفقه.
7- أعلام السنة المنشورة باعتقاد الطائفة الناجية المنصورة سؤال وجواب في التوحيد. فرغ من تسويده نهار الاثنين أول يوم من شعبان 1365هـ، وفرغ من تبيضه نهار الأحد رابع عشر من الشهر المذكور.
8- الجوهرة الفريدة في تحقيق العقيدة.
9- النور الفائض من شمس الوحي، في علم الفرائض. انتهى من تأليفه في 15/8/1365هـ.
10- دليل أرباب الفلاح في تحقيق فن الاصطلاح، في المصطلح. انتهى من تأليفه في 5/2/1365هـ.
11- اللؤلؤ المكنون في أحوال الأسانيد والمتون، في المصطلح. انتهى من تأليفه عام 1366هـ.
12- اللامية في الناسخ والمنسوخ، في أصول الفقه.
13- نصيحة الأخوان عن تعاطي القات والشمه والدخان. عام 1367هـ وقد طُبعت هذه المؤلفات طبعتها الأولى في مطابع البلاد السعودية بمكة المكرمة عام 1373هـ، و 1374هـ، على نفقة الملك سعود بن عبد العزيز، ووزعت مجاناً.
14- مقررات في أصول الفقه لم تطبع.
15- مقررات في السيرة النبوية لم تطبع.
16- مقررات في النحو والصرف لم تطبع.
17- مقررات في أدب السلوك لم تطبع.
18- خطبة منبرية في الجمع والأعياد لم تطبع.
19- الأحاديث الثلاثية من البخاري لم تطبع.
20- منظومة عن العزوف عن الدنيا وشرحها الشيخ زيد بن محمد هادي مدخلي أحد تلاميذه وهي مطبوعة.
21- مفتاح دار السلام بتحقيق شهادتي الإسلام لم تطبع.
22- شرح الورقات في أصول الفقه لم تطبع.
23- شرح بعض العوامل في النحو (محفوظ لدي بقلمي من عام 1361هـ لم تطبع). 

أعماله بالتدريس 

عمل أولاً: مدرساً بالمدرسة السلفية بصامطة. ثم بمدرسة قرية الجاضع، ثم بمدرسة النجاميه من العام نفسه، ثم بمدرسة الجرادية من العام نفسه أيضاً بحضور الشيخ عبد الله وغيابه.
وكان تدريسه هذا القرى الثلاث من بعد صلاة الصبح إلى أن ترتفع الشمس فنأخذ راحةً ما يقارب ساعة واحدة ثم نعود للدروس للحفظ إلى بعد صلاة الظهر، ثم نعيد الدروس إلى صلاة العصر، ثم نأخذ راحةً للحفظ إلى المغرب ثم نعيد الدروس إلى أذان العشاء. وبعدها المقيمون يتذاكرون في دروسهم إلى النوم، والبعيدون يذهبون مشياً على أقدامهم. وعلى هذا المنهج كنا بهذه القرى الثلاث وانتفعنا، بإذن الله وكل ذلك بتوجيه الشيخ عبد الله القرعاوي رحمهم الله.
ثم عمل مدرساً بمدينة بيش عام 1364هـ مدة يسيرة، ثم انتقل إلى صبياء بمسجد مركز الإمارة، ثم إلى ضمد جلس فيه يدرس مدةً يسيرة، ثم رجع إلى صامطة، ثم كان مدرساً بقرية السلامة عام 1367هـ من شهر صفر إلى نهاية شهر رجب عام 1368هـ، وبعدها انتقل بأمر الشيخ عبد الله إلى مدينة بيش ـ أم الخشب ـ مدرساً فاجتمع عليه خلق كثير. وكان يدرسهم ليلاً ونهاراً بجدٍ ونشاط فاستفاد منه الطلبة فائدة كبيرة، كما نهضت بفضل الله ثم بجهوده المدارس الموجودة بقرى بيش. وقد بقي هناك إلى عام 1373هـ منها سنة وبضعة أشهر مدرساً بقرية السلامة وخمس سنوات تقريباً مدرساً بمدينة بيش.
وفي هذا العام عين مديراً لثانوية جازان. وفي آخر العام استقال منها.
وفي عام 1374هـ أول شهر محرم عُيّن مديراً لمعهد صامطة، فكان يقوم بأعمال الإدارة والتدريس لطلاب المعهد مع مزاولة الأنشطة التي تقام كل أسبوع في المعهد. وكان يشرف على مدارس الشيخ والمدرسين والطلاب بمنطقة صامطة والحرث والمسارحة والحكامية وأبي عريش والعارضة ووادي جازان رحمه الله. 


زهده وورعه 

كان ـ رحمه الله ـ زاهداً عن الدنيا عازفاً عنها، همه همته طلب العلم وتعليمه وبيانه للناس قولاً وعملاً. ومن زهده لم يشغل نفسه بالدنيا ولا بحطامها ولا بجمع المال منها. ولما كانت تصرف لنا عشرة ريالات ونحن طلاب بالمدرسة رفض استلامها من المالية ونحن وهو بحاجة شديدة. ولما وصل الملك سعود لزيارة المعهد عام 1374هـ أعطاه كيساً أظن أنه فيه عشرة آلاف ريال عربي فضة وما أكثر العشرة الألف في ذلك الوقت فمنع من استلامه فاستلمه عنه الشيخ عبد الله القرعاوي ـ رحمهما الله ـ وكان لا يملك من الدنيا شيئاً رحمه الله. وقد هيأ الله له شيخه الشيخ عبد الله القرعاوي فكان قائماً بشؤونه إلى أن تعين بالمعهد عام 1374هـ ثم تحصل على راتب مائة وخمسين ريالاً كان ينفقها على الطلاب مع نفقات الشيخ عبد الله، ولما تعين مديراً للمعهد كان يصرف راتبه على أهله وعلى الطلاب والفقراء. بل كان بعض الفقراء له مقرر أسبوعياً يأخذه من الشيخ كل أسبوع. وقد زوجه الشيخ عبد الله بابنته عام 1367هـ وزوجه أيضاً على زوجتين خلاف ابنته حباً له وإكراماً لما يرى فيه من علم وحياء وأدب وزهد عن الدنيا. ومن أراد أن يعرف زهد الشيخ حافظ فليقرأ قصيدته الهائية وإليكم نصها قال ـ رحمه الله ـ : 
ومالي وللدنيا وليست ببغيتي
ولا منتهى قصدي ولست أنا لها 

ولست بميال إليها ولا إلى
رئاستها نتناً وقبحاً لحالها 

هي الدار دار الهم والغم والعنا
سريع تقضيها قريب زوالها 

ميا سيرها عسر وحزن سرورها
وأرباحها خسر ونقص كمالها 

إذا أضحكت أبكت وإن رام وصلها
غبي فيا سرع انقطاع وصالها 

فأسأل ربي أن يحول بحوله
وقوته بيني وبين أغتيالها 

فيا طالب الدنيا الدنيئة جاهداً
ألا أطلب سواها أنها لا وفي لها 

فكم قد رأينا من حريص ومشفق
عليها فلم يظفر بها أن ينالها 

قد جاء في آي الحديد ويونس
وفي الكهف إيضاح بضرب مثالها 

وفي آل عمران وسورة فاطر
وفي غافر قد جاء تبيان حالها 

وفي سورة الأحقاف أعظم واعظ
وكم من حديث موجب لاعتزالها 

لقد نظروا قوم بعين بصيرة
إليها فلم تغررهمو باختيالها 

أولئك أهل الله حقاً وحزبه
لهم جنة الفردوس إرثاً ويالها 

ومال إليها آخرون لجهلهم
فلما اطمأنوا أرشقتهم نبالها 

أولئك قوم أثروها فأعقبوا
بها الخزي في الآخرى وذاقوا وبالها 

فقل للذين استعذبوها رويدكم
سينقلب السم النقيع زلالها 

ليلهوا ويغتروا بها ما بدا لهم
متى تبلغ الحلقوم تصرم حبالها 

ويوم توفى كل نفس بكسبها
تود فداءً لو بنيها ومالها 

وتأخذ إما باليمين كتابها
إذا أحسنت أو ضد ذا بشمالها 

ويبدو لديها ما أسرت وأعلنت
وما قدمت من قولها وفعالها 

بأيدي الكرام الكاتبين مسطر
فلم يغن عنها عذرها وجدالها 

هناك ستدري ربحها وخسارها
وإذ ذاك تلقى ما إليها مآلها 

فإن تك من أهل السعادة والتقى
فإن لها الحسنى بحسن فعالها 

تفوز بجنات النعيم وحورها
وتحبر في روضاتها وظلالها 

وترزق مما تشتهي من نعيمها
وتشرب من تسنيمها وزلالها 

وإن لهم يوم المزيد لموعداً
زيادة زلفى غيرهم لا ينالها 

وجوه إلى وجه الإله نواظر
لقد طال ما بالدمع كان ابتلالها 

تجلى لها الرب الرحيم مسلماً
فيزداد من ذاك التجلي جمالها 

بمقعد صدق حبذا الجار ربهم
ودار خلود لم يخافوا زوالها 

فواكهها مما تلذ عيونهم
وتطرّد الأنهار بين خلالها 

على سرر موضونة ثم فرشهم
كما قال فيها ربنا واصفاً لها 

بطائنها استبرق كيف ظنكم
ظواهرها لا منتهى لجمالها 

وإن تكم الأخرى فويل وحسرة
ونار جحيم ما أشد نكالها 

لهم تحتهم منها مهاد وفوقهم
غواش ومن يحموم ساء ظلالها 

طعامهم الغسلين فيها وإن سقوا
حميماً به الأمعاء كان انحلالها 

أمانيهم فيها الهلاك وما لهم
خروج ولا موت كما لا فنا لها 

محلين قل للنفس ليس سواهما
لتكسب أو فلتكسب ما بدا لها 

فطوبى لنفس جوزت وتخففت
فتنجوا كفافاً لا عليها ولا لها 


والحقيقة كان الشيخ حافظ بن أحمد الحكمي قد ألهم الله والده بتسميته حافظ. فصار اسماً طابق مسماه ومن فضل الله عليه خاصة وعلى هذه البلاد عامة أن هيأ الله وصول هذا الداعية الشيخ عبد الله القرعاوي إلى هذه الديار بعد أن كان الشيخ حافظ راعياً في غنمه لا يستطيع السفر إلى البلاد البعيدة لطلب العلم.
فطلب العلم لدى الشيخ عبد الله القرعاوي بصامطة وغرس في قلبه العلم النافع والعقيدة الصحيحة عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة. فصار عالماً بارزاً بهذه المنطقة وعالماً يقتدي به. وصنف المصنفات النافعة في العقيدة وفي الحديث وعلومه والفقه وأصوله وفي كل فن له باع طويل فيه. ومهما كتب الكاتب لا يستطيع حصر أعمال الشيخ حافظ مع زهده وورعه وتقشفه عن الدنيا وحلمه وأخلاقه الفاضلة وذكاءه الوقاد وحرصه على طلب العلم وحث الناس عليه ونصحه ونصائحه العامة والخاصة. 

وفي عام 1373هـ حج مع الشيخ عبد الله القرعاوي وجملة من الإخوان فأصابته ضربة الشمس وعلى أثرها مرض وتوفى يوم السبت الموافق 18/12/1377هـ الساعة الثالثة والنصف بعد أن قضى مناسك الحج لهذا العام رحمه الله. 

وقد خلف أربعة أولاد وثلاث بنات هم :
1- الدكتور / أحمد بن حافظ أحمد الحكمي.
2- الدكتور / عبد الله بن حافظ أحمد الحكمي.
3- الأستاذ / محمد بن حافظ أحمد الحكمي.
4- الأستاذ / عبد الرحمن بن حافظ أحمد الحكمي.
اللهم احفظهم بحفظك ولا تنسهم ذكرك واجعلهم هداة مهتدين غير ضالين ولا مضلين. اللهم ارزقنا وإياهم العمل بكتابك وسنة رسولك  . اللهم بارك فيهم وفي ذرياتهم. اللهم اغفر لنا ولهم ولوالدينا ووالديهم إنك على كل شيء قدير وبالإجابة جدير. 

وفي النهاية أقول اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وأكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس وأبدله داراً خيراً من داره وأهلاً خيراً من أهله وأفسح له في قبره إنك على كل شيء قدير. وصلى الله على محمد وآله وصحبة وسلم. 

منقـــــ للفائدة إنشاء الله ــــول  

وهذه صورة الشيخ حافظ حكمى رحمه الله 

 



وهذه صورة شيخه القرعاوي باعث النهضة التعليمية في جنوب بلاد الحرمين

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

بارك الله فيكم أخى المبارك على النقل المفيد
لكن لماذا لم تضع رابط المصدر  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## السليماني

بارك الله فيك  

ورحم الله الشيخين وأسكنهما الجنة

----------


## أبو حصين عمر

من الخطأ أن نكتب:  (إنشاء الله) بهذه الصورة. لأن كلمة  (إنشاء) ضد كلمة (هدم).
والصواب أنها تكتب هكذا: إن شاء الله. 

ونسأل الله أن يوفقنا جميعا إلى ما يحب ويرضى

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

رحم الله العلامة حافظ الحكمي ، وبالرغم من أنه مات صغيرا ( 35 عاما تقريبا ) إلا أنه كان آية في الحفظ والعلم ، ومصنفاته دالة على سعة علمه واطلاعه .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> بارك الله فيكم أخى المبارك على النقل المفيد
> لكن لماذا لم تضع رابط المصدر


http://www.al-tawhed.net/shekh/showCat.aspx?id=59

----------


## عمر عباس الجزائري

ممن مات دون السن الأربعين الشيخ العالم السلفي عبد الله الدويش رحمه الله.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> ممن مات دون السن الأربعين الشيخ العالم السلفي عبد الله الدويش رحمه الله.


ألف في هذا الموضوع الشيخ علي بن محمد العمران كتاباً بعنوان:
( العلماء الذين لم يتجاوزوا سـن الأشــد )
وهـو مـطـبوع ، في ( 259 ) صفحة ، عـــام 1418هـ - دار العاصمة
بالرياض.

----------

